# Why is my site showing here ?



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening,

Now my site's only been up n about for a few weeks and i would like to know why when i typed in "Bignumptees" i spotted the name and a product description within "ArtUtopias" site listing? 

Also,how do i find a webpages "Google" rank? I've read a little ( Which i guess could be a dangerous thing to do-little knowledge etc, etc) and found on a "Google" site the term API key -Which key do i need there's lots? 

Many thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i would like to know why when i typed in "Bignumptees" i spotted the name and a product description within "ArtUtopias" site listing?


Probably because you submitted your site there to be included in their directory and they have a higher google ranking than your site because they have been established longer or other reasons that google may feel they are more relevant to the search.



> Also,how do i find a webpages "Google" rank?


What type of "google" rank are you talking about? 

There is pagerank, and there is the general ranking of a site for a particular keyword.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't mind looking up both sets of rankings Rodney.Also, I haven't submitted to Artutopia's site as far as i'm aware just seemed a bit weird that two designs are listed in amongst their poster store Mr "Don't trust anybody" me

Ta


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually Steve, your Cafe Press site ranks higher in Google than the other site, thats because you are with Cafe Press. Another good thing about CP btw.

There are Bots that go out and pick up/lift content and publish it in other sites. Usually these sites end up in the Google supplemental results sooner or later. It may not be the case here since they have CP link-outs.

But in this case I dont see much harm in it. Relax, you're still # 1. 

you can always send them an email.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I wouldn't mind looking up both sets of rankings Rodney


Most people use the Google Toolbar to lookup pagerank. It shows as a green bar in the toolbar. I woudn't get too caught up in pagerank though.

You can find a site's ranking for a particular keyword like you've been doing. By just doing a search in yahoo or google for that keyword to see where the site comes up. If it's past page 2-3, it probably won't be seen by too many people.



> Also, I haven't submitted to Artutopia's site as far as i'm aware just seemed a bit weird that two designs are listed in amongst their poster store Mr "Don't trust anybody" me


It could be that they added one of your t-shirts as part of the CafePress affiliate program to drive sales to your store. To find out for sure, you would just contact Nick at artutopia.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> It could be that they added one of your t-shirts as part of the CafePress affiliate program to drive sales to your store. To find out for sure, you would just contact Nick at artutopia.


does CP have a lot of affiliate programs like this ? does this help a site in SE results ?

....may be CP is a better selling venue than i thought it was. That would be great for any new site.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers for the replies folks.I'll check at Utopia and see what's the score. 

As regards the toolbar, is it a button i have to add to my standard Google toolbar? I can't see it in the standard bar.I've just opened the Google toolbar button gallery, found a keyword finder button to add and that's about the closest?

Sorry but this is all new territory to me-i still do cave paintings!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> does CP have a lot of affiliate programs like this ? does this help a site in SE results ?


CP has one affiliate program that anybody can join. Anybody can drive sales to CafePress and get a commission from the sales.

Artutopia is just one site ran by some third party (not run by CafePress). They link to products that they think will sell in hopes of getting a commission from the sale. 

I don't think it helps or hurts a site's search engine results at all. Just hopefully brings them more sales.



> As regards the toolbar, is it a button i have to add to my standard Google toolbar? I can't see it in the standard bar.I've just opened the Google toolbar button gallery, found a keyword finder button to add and that's about the closest


If you already have the Google Toolbar, then the green bar should already be on it unless you didn't activate that option when installing the toolbar.

If you don't have a green bar at the top, then you would click on OPTIONS on the toolbar and click on the "Pagerank Display" box at the top.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers for those answers Rodney,found the buttton to switch the pagerank on and off.

Might be worth contacting Nick as you mentioned to see if anything else i've got up my sleeve may be of interest to them

Thanks again


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

BIGNUMPT said:


> Might be worth contacting Nick as you mentioned to see if anything else i've got up my sleeve may be of interest to them
> 
> Thanks again


that dosent sound to promising  . We are all connected to google.


----------

